# Outlook 2011 : configuration de compte IMAP chez OVH



## Midship (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai qq soucis avec ma configuration email outlook chez Ovh
macbook proo Maverick
dernieres MAJ effectuées
pas de pb pour configurer Mail avec les infos ovh
mais avec outlook j'ai le message: Outlook ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur. Vérifiez que les informations sur le serveur sont entrées correctement dans les paramètres de compte et que les paramètres DNS indiqués dans le volet Réseau des Préférences système sont corrects.
Impossible de récupérer le courrier
Code de l'erreur 3176
dans outlook/preferences/comptes/ le compte en question a une pastille jaune, un autre compte Imap est en vert et fonctionnel

merci de vos conseils


----------



## Aliboron (4 Mars 2014)

Vu que tu ne donnes pas trop de détails sur le paramétrage serveur IMAP et SMTP, il ne va pas être facile de te répondre. On peut toujours te renvoyer à la KB au sujet de ce code erreur. Mais bon, pas de surprise, cela renvoie principalement vers un souci de paramétrage. Comment as-tu paramétré le SMTP, en particulier ? Est-ce un serveur avec authentification ? Est-ce celui de ton FAI ?


---------------------------
*Par ailleurs, puisqu'on cause paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie internet, on va aller faire ça dans le forum approprié, à savoir "Internet et réseau"...*


----------



## Midship (4 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai pas precisé le paramétrage car je pensais qu'il n'était pas en cause puisque marchant parfaitement sur Mail

Le voila, il est tiré de la recommandation d'ovh appliquée à la lettre 

Conf IMAP
"Adresse de messagerie : Votre adresse e-mail entière.

Mot de passe : Le mot de passe que vous avez défini dans le manager.

Nom d'utilisateur : Votre adresse e-mail entière. 

Type : Sélectionnez IMAP (vous pouvez sélectionner POP, dans ce cas utilisez les informations renseignées en fin de guide).

Serveur entrant : ssl0.ovh.net  Port serveur entrant : 993

Cochez les options "Passer outre au port par défaut" ainsi que "Utiliser SSL pour se connecter (recommandé)".

Serveur sortant : ssl0.ovh.net  Port serveur sortant : 465

Cochez les options "Passer outre au port par défaut" ainsi que "Utiliser SSL pour se connecter (recommandé)."

et ca ne marche pas, le compte n'apparait meme pas dans la liste des boites mails d'Outlook :rose:


----------



## Aliboron (4 Mars 2014)

Midship a dit:


> Serveur sortant : ssl0.ovh.net  Port serveur sortant : 465
> Cochez les options "Passer outre au port par défaut" ainsi que "Utiliser SSL pour se connecter (recommandé)."


Euh Le SSL pour le port sortant, je n'essayerais pas, en tout cas. Quand on voit comment il est proposé de renseigner le compte pour Entourage (pour Outlook 2011 - et même Entourage 2008 - il ne sont pas au courant) j'essayerais déjà sans. Mais sinon, vois aussi avec le SMTP de ton FAI (car le filtrage des envois vers des serveurs sans authentification, c'est devenu la norme).


----------



## Midship (5 Mars 2014)

ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi cela marche avec mail (meme paramétrage), j'ai réinstallé office, meme chose :rose:

toujours la meme chose, pas de boite ovh dans la liste des boites aux lettres 
et erreur 3176
Outlook ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur. Vérifiez que les informations sur le serveur sont entrées correctement dans les paramètres de compte et que les paramètres DNS indiqués dans le volet Réseau des Préférences système sont corrects.

Nom du compte : "xxxx"


----------



## Aliboron (5 Mars 2014)

Midship a dit:


> ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi cela marche avec mail (meme paramétrage)


Peut-être Mail passe-t-il d'un serveur SMTP à un autre lorsque la connexion n'aboutit pas (contrairement à Outlook)...



Midship a dit:


> j'ai réinstallé office, meme chose


Euh... si la réinstallation d'une application permettait de résoudre les soucis de paramétrage, ça se saurait (et ce serait tout de même curieux). En général, on ne pratique pas trop la réinstallation à tout bout de champ sur Mac (c'est plutôt un réflexe windowsien, ça). Mais bon, si ça te défoule, tu peux. Mais fais-le proprement et n'oublie pas de refaire les mises à jour ensuite.


----------



## Midship (5 Mars 2014)

Si j'ai ré-installé c'est parce que, Ovh me dit que mon paramétrage est correct et que cela vient de mon mac, et qu'il y a une semaine, ca marchait, mais j'ai du tout ré installer (Maverick) sur les conseils d'Apple car mon Mac ne fonctionnait plus correctement

J'ai fait toute les mise à jour Mac et office :rose:


----------



## Aliboron (6 Mars 2014)

Si "ça marchait avant", il n'est pas totalement exclu qu'il y ait eu une modification chez eux (ça s'est déjà vu, ce genre de choses). Après, n'ayant pas de compte chez OVH, je ne peux pas en dire plus, en ce qui me concerne. Je note juste que je ne rencontre pas de souci avec mes comptes IMAP dans Outlook 2011 (pourtant ils sont hébergés chez Free, qui n'est pas forcément un champion toutes catégories en matière de stabilité et de fiabilité)...


----------



## macaccro (8 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Voici les paramètres que jutilise pour me connecter en IMAP chez OVH
dans la rubrique «*info sur le serveur*»
- Nom dutilisateur mon_nom@mon_nom_de_domaine (domaine hébergé chez OVH)
- serveur entrant ns0(zéro).ovh.net port 143
- serveur sortant ns0.ovh.net port 25

Aucune autre option et tout fonctionne


----------

